# Wonder how good the gulf well be this weekend



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

With all this wind and brisk weather has limited me on any gulf fishing. Wife doesn't handle the waves too good.lol She is getting better but at such a slow pace. they keep mentioning winds I believe out of the west between 5 to 15 mph. Im in a 20 ft boat so I don't like pushing it either.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Suppose to be nice today. Make a quick run!


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Wont be ready till tomorrow and that the only day off. hopefully it wil be close to calm out there or I will have to wait.lol Thanks


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

15mph winds = chop chop chop

was hopeful for an offshore trip tomorrow but likely fish inshore instead. wish i was out there now.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Xpac said:


> 15mph winds = chop chop chop
> 
> was hopeful for an offshore trip tomorrow but likely fish inshore instead. wish i was out there now.


That doesn't sound good but always my luck. maybe just do some more work on it.lol. Sounds like painting is about what I will get to do for now. I didn't want to do the floor painting till warmer weather but if I cant get it out, I might as well use the time for cleaning up and putting a new paint on it. getting away from that hot floor that looks like mustard color. going to white instead for the summer time.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

We're gonna give it a shot!!!.....Probably wont be "bad" just that southwest chop......I'll post a report.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

8 to 11 southwest winds light chop seas 1 to 3 feet. that is what I read.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Go EARLY, winds will be calm around sunrise. 

Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks alittle bit much for a 20' boat. But doable if patient.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Did anyone try it today ? Wanting to run out to rigs tomorrow ,running out in a 27ft guess never know till at day light when I make that turn out of the pass !might have to settle for the edge


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I went out today to break in the new boat. Trolled out the pass about 8 miles. Bonito was the only thing we got. The pass was smooth as silk going out and coming back had 2-3 and a a bit rough at the entrance but nothing bad.


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Did the same today with a buddy, never got more than a couple of miles off the beach because we were waiting on the rest of his party. Pass and gulf were glass early, about 1pm it got kinda snotty, nothing real bad just not comfortable. May be hitting it back up again tomorrow though. Nothing hooked offshore (trolling only) but we got some trout inshore.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

This is what I got for tomorrow. We will be out there!

8-11knots 1-2 ill take it!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks guys really want to go out to the rigs .hopefully have a good report tomorrow


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Found a have a few u bolts to change out on this loaner trailer so I may get some in water running.I have a boat to finish up anyway. thought I would get a day with the family out on the water but doesn't look that way. Saturday is my only weekend day for my wife. oh well maybe next weekend? Have fun and be safe out there.


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys i'll be heading out Mon AM. Will i be to late for the party?? Working till Mon AM. Flying out of OB Pass at around 0800. Bait suggestions? if its nice i'll try for 10 miles out, if not we will troll up and down the beach. whatcha think guys?


----------

